# Accepting debit/credit cards with phones



## DostThouHaveMilk

I was looking into the https://squareup.com/ for accepting debit/credit card payments at shows.
If you accept those payments, how do you do so? Anyone using a similar application for their phone?


----------



## Sheryl

I do and I love it. As long as you have a phone signal, you can accept credit/debit cards. I accepted some this weekend at the trade days, and the money will be in my bank account in the next day or two.

Sheryl


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

So you are using Square Up? Or another service?
Any concerns about security?
I think it would increase my income at Pumpkin Festival if I could accept cards. They would be more likely to buy more if they can just use a card and not need cash. Most vendors require cash at the Pumpkin Festival.


----------



## Sheryl

Well over the last several months I have gotten $300 in extra sales at several Trade days that I would not have gotten if I didn't take credit cards. It charges you something like2% at the time of transaction....I don't even miss it. Yes Square. You can pay $10 for the square at walmart and when you sign up on line, they give you $10 back in your bank account. Also you can send for it online for free. I really like this service. The only draw back is if I am some place that I cannot get a phone signal. And I have to keep my particular phone plugged in to the charger. But I have really liked having it.

Sheryl


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Fabulous! Thanks so much! I love hearing from someone using it already. Makes me more confident.
Cell reception at the gym should not be an issue. The Festival is held in my town.


----------



## Sheryl

Yep it is real easy. You download the app to your phone. When you make a sale, you click on the app, punch in the total amount of the sale, (you can program it to take sales tax if you want or not) , punch the thing that says go to receipt, you can send a receipt to the customers email if they so desire (all mine have declined the receipt), then punch to skip receipt, and it goes through immediately. Sometimes I have to swipe cards numerous times because I don't do it fast enough. I have them use their finger to sign their name, then I click done, and I immediately get an email telling me of the sale. I show my customers that the transaction is done (it shows the amount on my screen, and says "done") bag up their purchase and they are on their way.

Sheryl


----------



## a4patch

We use it at the farmer's market. Only problems are my fault. Like not turning on the internet on the phone. lol

2.7 Percent. Notification within the hour. $is in the account the next day.


----------



## hsmomof4

I love it. It is so easy.


----------



## Greylady

I used Way Systems for another business. It was potable with a swiper and a reciept printer. Both handheld and small. The only drawback I had with it was trying to get it canceled. Had to go to card company just about to do that. And had to pay fees to do so. This sounds gret. Will check it out.


----------



## LynninTX

Love the Square! Gotten many sales and larger sales due to it... Customers love it. 

2.75%
money is IN my account next business day.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

Our farmers market has debit and credit machines at the info booth for customers. They swipe their card, receive tokens, pay with tokens, and we turn in the tokens and get cash the next week. It works well.


----------



## Dorit

Love the Square. To use card I make a $20 minimum, it often adds one or two bars to the total :biggrin Dorit


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

One more question and I hope you all using Square see this within the next few days.
What about bad cards? Will it decline bad cards? Or do I run the chance of losing that money? My older sister used a card machine but would have to bring it home and plug it in before it would complete the transactions. She lost over $80 due to a bad card being used.


----------



## VickiLynne

I use Square. I love it and so do my customers. Fortunately, I haven't had any "bad" cards presented yet. I hope I never do. But, I'm also curious about this.

Vicki/NC


----------



## nappint

The beauty of Square is the card is actually processed when it is swiped so if the card is bad then the square will decline the transaction immediately. I don't know how Square handles chargebacks though...I've not had one yet. I have had a declined card though and the customer just whipped out another card that went through.


----------



## Odeon

We signed up with intuit. We plan to use it at convention for raffle tickets, and the Art Sale. I also will use it for semen processing.. After looking over all of the possibilities, I felt Intuit offered more for what I needed.


----------



## couto_123

i know PayPal is offering one now also. I am going to look into Square and PayPal, depends on who offers the best deal.
There are also places that have no cell service that I would prefer to use the old knuckle buster. Any thoughts on who is good with that?
Thanks.
MJ


----------



## Sheryl

I have the square. I also signed up for the paypal one, but my phone is not compatable with paypal. I have had the smart phone for 2 years....it is not right version :sigh


----------

